# Interesting facts about chickens: Chicken eyesight.



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Check out this link about chicken eyesight:
http://fresheggsdaily.com/2013/10/do-you-see-what-i-see-12-fascinating.html

Why should eggs be stored with the pointy end down? 
http://www.fresheggsdaily.com/2015/01/why-should-eggs-be-stored-pointy-end.html?m=1

Optimum Egg Shell quality with pics and causes of different quality/misshapen eggs:
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/publi...ity-a-practical-approach/20/bodychecked-eggs/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That one about chicken eyes was really interesting.


----------

